# Legere Hose für einstelligen Temperaturbereich?



## wadl (29. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
bin auf der Suche nach ner legeren Bike Hose für den einstelligen Temperaturbereich.
Für den Winter habe ich eine Gore Oxygen Windstopper Soft Shell, die ist mir aber im o.g. Bereich zu warm.
Habe 3 Hosen in der engeren Auswahl und wäre für einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht, oder Alternativen (mit Windstopper Funktion) dankbar.
- ENDURA Mt 500 Spray
- CRAFT Bike X-Over Soft-shell Pants
- GORE Power Trail Windstopper 2 in 1 Soft Shell 

so long.. Danke schonmal.


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. Oktober 2017)

Vaude Qimsa

Hatte genau den selben Anspruch wie du und bin auf der hängen geblieben. 
Dazu viele features wie der Abriebschutz innen an den Waden, 100% winddicht, innen leichtes Waffelfleece und falls das zu warm wird große Lüftungsreißverschlüsse an den Seiten. Unten an den Waden eng damit nix in den Antrieb flattert... Dazu sieht sie auch nicht so extrem nach Radsporthose aus. Morgen erstmalig im Einsatz.
Werde sie mit kurzer Sommerbib erstmal testen, zur Not geht dann noch kurze Fleecebib oder 3/4 Fleecebib um sie bis unter 0°C zu pimpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadl (29. Oktober 2017)

Die Qimsa hatte ich auch schon auf dem Radar - hat in der MountainBIKE 01/2016 den Testsieg geholt. Habe nach dem was da so steht, eher die Sorge, dass die oberhalb 0 Grad zu warm ist. Kannst mir bitte ne kurze Rückmeldung nach deiner morgigen Ausfahrt geben?


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. Oktober 2017)

Das kann ich gerne machen, soll 5-10°C und Sonne geben, denke dafür ist die wie gemacht mit kurzer Bib drunter.
Ich denke aber durch die riesigen Lüftungsreißverschlüsse, die immerhin über den kompletten Oberschenkel gehen (an der Seite jeweils) sollte es da echt keine Probleme geben. Du sagst ja für den einstelligen Bereich - also 0°C bis 9°C ? Dafür sollte die wie gesagt doch genau richtig sein.

P.S.: wenn du Angst hast die Hose könnte für berhalb des Minusbereichs zu warm werden, denke ich die Craft ist nix für dich. Ich hatte in nem Test gelesen (Zitat): "Auch auf dem Trail in Verbindung mit einer Polsterhose trägt sich die X-Over Softshell bequem und *ist vor allem richtig warm – keine Probleme bei Minusgraden*."


----------



## Velo-X (30. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe die Craft X-Over, aber trage sie nur im Winter.
Im Herbst bei Temperaturen  über 5° ist sie mir zu warm.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zichl (30. Oktober 2017)

Schau dir mal die Icepeak Sauli an. Die kostet maximal 60€ ist auch in größen für kurzbeinige zu haben und hat einen echt schönen Schnitt. Ich mit 171 cm Körpergröße, einer Schrittlänge von 81 cm und circa 72 Kilo Leergewicht hab sie mir in Größe 48 gekauft und zum Biken ist die optimal da sie sowieso etwas lang ausfällt. Ist sehr angenehm zu tragen und echt schön warm aber auch bei über 5°C schwitze ich nicht darin. Wenn es doch zu kalt wird zieh ich einfach eine Thermo Leggins drunter. Wenn es mal richtig ekelhaft nass ist zieh ich zudem meine wasserdichte kurze Vaude (Plastik) Überziehhose drüber und somit ist sie auch an den schwer belasteten Stellen wasserdicht genug. Da trau ich auch solchen teuren Softshell Hosen wie von Vaude etc nicht über den Weg. Sollte sie doch irgendwann mal an den Knöcheln, aufgrund der Kurbel, leiden dann lass ich da einfach ein Stück Oxford-Polyester annähen für ein paar Euro.


----------



## IndianaWalross (30. Oktober 2017)

So, leider konnte ich nur knapp unter 1 Stunde los um die Hose zu testen.

Setup:
- Sommersocken in Northwave Outcross Plus
- dünnste Sommerbibshorts mit dickem Langstreckenpolster (Craft Glow)
- obenrum Craft active extrem Baselayer  (kurz) + Gore Bike Wear Alp-X Pro Windstopper Softshell Zip-Off Trikot

Temperatur 8-10 Grad und ca. 15km/h Wind.

War ganz schön schattig sag ich mal! Hose saß wie ne 1 bei mir. Da rutschte nix, es schnürte gleichzeitig aber auch nix am Bauch ein. 
Durch die 4 Lagen (Hose+Bib+Unterhemd+Trikot) wurde es am Bund etwas schwitzig, ohne jedoch regelrecht nass oder unangenehm zu werden. An den Waden wie angeklebt. Da hat sich nix auch nur 1cm bewegt 
Anfangs hatte ich etwas das Gefühl da wäre zwischen den Oberschenkeln n Gnubbel der am Sattel rieb und störte. Nach hin- und herzerren an der Bib legte sich das aber. Und nein, ich bin weiblich (falls jemand den "Gnubbel" missversteht ). Denke die war vom Polster etwas überdimensioniert, aber es war halt meine dünnste Bib und um mal zu testen wie warm die so ist mit fast nix drunter.

Ohne die Qimsa hätte ich heute schon meine lange Winterbib oder die Fleecebibshorts + Thermobeinlinge ranziehen müssen! Und das sieht bei weitem nicht so zivil aus dann 
Ehrlich gesagt fand ich es bei der Temperatur an den Waden und Knien etwas frisch, aber eben noch im Rahmen solange man halt Stoff gibt. Bei Pausen dann doch schon langsam grenzwertig ohne Sonne.

Denke mit langen Wintersocken über den Waden, und Fleece Bibshorts bzw. Fleece 3/4 Bib drunter geht da noch einiges nach unten von der Temperatur her. Beim anschließenden Absacker bei Schwiegereltern musste ich im Wohnzimmer jedenfalls dann erstmalig die Lüftungsreißverschlüsse bemühen 

P.S. teure Vaude Softshell und Knöchel / Kurbel: da hat die Qimsa mit abriebfestem Material vorgesorgt. Bin da guter Dinge dass da nichts passiert. Ausserdem sitzt die da so top, ich müsste schon mein Bein direkt in die Kettenblätter reinhalten, da flattert einfach nix, nada, null


----------



## wadl (30. Oktober 2017)

Super, schonmal Danke für die bisherigen Rückmeldungen. Bei der Qimsa war meine Sorge dann wohl unbegründet, dass die zu warm ist... 
@IndianaWalross: Danke für die ausführliche Rückmeldung
Engere Auswahl sieht damit aktuell wie folgt aus:
- ENDURA Mt 500 Spray
- GORE Power Trail Windstopper 2 in 1 Soft Shell
- Icepeak Sauli
- Vaude Qimsa


----------



## The_Lone_Rider (30. Oktober 2017)

Erstmal danke für die bisherigen Vorschläge und Erfahrungsberichte.
Da bei mir auch der Kauf einer Hose an steht, war ich deswegen heute bei Hibike im Laden und habe 2 Hosen anprobiert. Zuerst die Vaude Qimsa II. Vom Schnitt her war die Qimsa sehr gut. Platz für eine kurze Bib war auch noch. Danach war die Endura MT 500 Spray an der Reihe. Ich fand sie vom Schnitt her etwas weiter als die Qimsa II. Aus der Erinnerung heraus meine ich auch, die Qimsa II wäre hinten auch etwas höher geschnitten gewesen als die Endura.
Letztendlich ist meine Auswahl auf die Vaude Qimsa II gefallen. Der Haken an der Sache ist nur, daß es die Hose in meiner Größe (XL) in Schwarz wohl nicht mehr geliefert wird. Wirklich genaues konnte mir der Verkäufer nicht sagen. Ich werde wohl nochmal telefonisch nachfragen; denn der Preis von 96,90€ ist um einiges günstiger als die Endura. Irgendwo werde ich sie bestimmt noch finden.


----------



## IndianaWalross (31. Oktober 2017)

Vaude Qimsa bei Amazon in XL / 54 schwarz zur Zeit 102€.


----------



## IndianaWalross (31. Oktober 2017)

Heute 1 Stunde 46 Minuten nightride 5 Grad mit dünnen Merino Kniestrümpfen und kurzer Nanofllex Bib unter der Qimsa:

Äußerst grenzwertig schattig. Wer auch immer damit ohne was drunter unter dem Gefrierpunkt fahren kann, ich gehöre nicht dazu. 
Letzte Option wäre noch die 3/4 Bib und die dicken Wollkniestrümpfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Lone_Rider (31. Oktober 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Vaude Qimsa bei Amazon in XL / 54 schwarz zur Zeit 102€.


Danke für den Link. Durch Zufall habe ich heute aber gesehen, daß die Hose bei Hibike mittlerweile wieder bestellbar ist mit recht kurzen Lieferzeiten. Dann werde ich dort zuschlagen.


----------



## Baxter75 (1. November 2017)

Ich nutze die Endura MT500 Spray Trouser,welches die Frühling/Sommer Variante is
,bin sehr zu frieden mit.Fahre sie in Verbindung mit ner kurzen Sommer Bib oder mit ner 3/4 Thermo Bib ,wenns richtig kalt ( bis -13° ) is


----------



## wadl (1. November 2017)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Ich nutze die Endura MT500 Spray Trouser,welches die Frühling/Sommer Variante is
> ,bin sehr zu frieden mit.Fahre sie in Verbindung mit ner kurzen Sommer Bib oder mit ner 3/4 Thermo Bib ,wenns richtig kalt ( bis -13° ) is



Passt das mit der MT500 und ner kurzen Bib bei ca. 5 Grad für dich?


----------



## Baxter75 (1. November 2017)

wadl schrieb:


> Passt das mit der MT500 und ner kurzen Bib bei ca. 5 Grad für dich?



Da ziehe ich lieber die 3/4 an ,aber jeder hat halt nen anderen empfinden,mir gehts da dann eher um die Knie ..die Trouser wäre jetzt bei Bike24 im Angebot ,aber M und L sind Ausverkauft..
Habe sie jetzt schon 3,5 Jahre im Einsatz ,mal mehr mal weniger


----------



## decay (1. November 2017)

Pearl Izumi Versa Pant - hier ein Test, leger ist sie jedenfalls, macht halt nicht so viel her wie die anderen  https://www.pinkbike.com/news/pearl-izumi-versa-pant-review.html

Ich fahr im Winter die RaceFace Agent Short und drunter je nach Kälte mal eine lange Thermo-Bib oder kurze Bib mit Knieschonern und ziehe die Socken dann halt bis zu den Knieschonern hoch, reicht mir vollkommen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (1. November 2017)

Die Versa hat aber keinen verstärkten Pobereich soweit ich das sehe, oder? 
Das ist bei häufigen Fahren genau die Stelle wo es durchwetzt oder einreisst nach meiner (schlechten) Erfahrung mit nicht verstärkten Hosen zum Radfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abq (1. November 2017)

Ich hab die Endura Singletrack (und auch die Humvee) in 3/4 lang. Die hatte ich auch heute morgen bei einer Vogesen-Tour bei zu Beginn 5°C an. 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Endura/SingleTrack-3-4-Shorts-II-Auslaufmodell-p42953/


----------



## zichl (1. November 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Die Versa hat aber keinen verstärkten Pobereich soweit ich das sehe, oder?
> Das ist bei häufigen Fahren genau die Stelle wo es durchwetzt oder einreisst nach meiner (schlechten) Erfahrung mit nicht verstärkten Hosen zum Radfahren...


Das hat die Icepeak Sauli auch nicht, diese kostet aber auch nur die Hälfte von der Pearl Izumi. Ich bin mal gepannt wie lange die bei mir hält, ich habe aber bisher noch keine meiner Radhosen nennenswert an der Sitzfläche aufgerieben. Dort wo die Kurbel streift kann man ja sehr kostengünstig nachhelfen.


----------



## wadl (2. November 2017)

So, hab jetzt mal ne Auswahl bestellt:
- ENDURA Mt 500 Spray
- Vaude Qimsa
- Gore Power Windstopper 3/4 Bib 
Mal sehen was wie passt, und für mich am besten taugt, halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Baxter75 (2. November 2017)

wadl schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt mal ne Auswahl bestellt:
> - ENDURA Mt 500 Spray
> - Vaude Qimsa
> - Gore Power Windstopper 3/4 Bib
> Mal sehen was wie passt, und für mich am besten taugt, halte euch auf dem laufenden.



Haste alles gleich in 2 Größen bestellt ? Macht oft sinn,zwecks testen bzw anprobieren ... Wo hast Du bestellt ?

Die Gore is das oder
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=173160;menu=1000,18,12

Die Gore habe ich ..da ich auch RR fahre 
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=89703;menu=1000,18,12


----------



## IndianaWalross (2. November 2017)

Mein Mann hat auf 1,87m + 110kg übrigens knapp nicht in die Qimsa in XL / 54 gepasst. Er behält sie nun dennoch, da sie rundum gut sitzt aber halt oben nur (noch) nicht ganz zugeht. Er will ja eh noch 20kg abnehmen, in 2-3kg maximal passt er dann locker rein, und die sind ja bei dem Gesamtgewicht schnell runter.


----------



## wadl (2. November 2017)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Haste alles gleich in 2 Größen bestellt ? Macht oft sinn,zwecks testen bzw anprobieren ... Wo hast Du bestellt ?
> 
> Die Gore is das oder
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=173160;menu=1000,18,12
> ...


----------



## Bejak (6. November 2017)

Bei mir hat sich am Samstag auf meiner Hausrunde folgendes bewährt: Eine langbeinige dünne Radlerhose mit Polster und darüber eine normale Trainingshose. War nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt.


----------



## wadl (6. November 2017)

So, heute kam die MT500 Spray bei mir an.
Ausgepackt, angezogen - perfekte Passform - wie für mich gemacht. Was gut gefällt ist, dass die hinten ziemlich hochgezogen ist.
An den Knien ist Windstopper - Material verarbeitet - am Oberschenkel recht dünner Soft shell. Da war schon klar - die Hose behalte ich - unabhängig davon, ob für die Temperatur geeignet oder nicht.
Bin dann gleich zu einem Night Ride gestartet bei ca. 5-6 Grad und teilweise Nieselregen.
Am Anfang habe ich noch gedacht "recht schattig" nach ein bissl Bewegung muss ich sagen: sowohl Passform der Hose, als auch Temperatur (mit kurzer Bib drunter) super! Ich hatte teilweise sogar noch die Ventilationsreissverschlüsse am Oberschenke auf.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (10. November 2017)

wadl schrieb:


> So, heute kam die MT500 Spray bei mir an.
> Ausgepackt, angezogen - perfekte Passform - wie für mich gemacht. Was gut gefällt ist, dass die hinten ziemlich hochgezogen ist.
> An den Knien ist Windstopper - Material verarbeitet - am Oberschenkel recht dünner Soft shell. Da war schon klar - die Hose behalte ich - unabhängig davon, ob für die Temperatur geeignet oder nicht.
> Bin dann gleich zu einem Night Ride gestartet bei ca. 5-6 Grad und teilweise Nieselregen.
> Am Anfang habe ich noch gedacht "recht schattig" nach ein bissl Bewegung muss ich sagen: sowohl Passform der Hose, als auch Temperatur (mit kurzer Bib drunter) super! Ich hatte teilweise sogar noch die Ventilationsreissverschlüsse am Oberschenke auf.


So in etwa ist auch meine Erfahrung.Top Hose.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hillcruiser (13. November 2017)

was empfehlt ihr denn für eine Hosen bei kurzen Beinen?
Bei mir ist das Problem, dass selbst die Hosen in M bei meiner Größe von 1,70m oft zu lang sind. Durch die seitlichen Reißverschlüsse läßt sich da leider auch nix kürzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (13. November 2017)

Wie kurz sind deine Beine denn? Kurz ist relativ. Ich bin 1,62m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 75cm. Mir passt die Vaude Qimsa in M mit ner Bib drunter ganz gut. 
Ist ein kleines bisschen zu lang, aber dadurch kann ich sie am Knie etwas hochziehen und hab da mehr Spiel da ich ziemliche Oberschenkel spazieren fahre. 
Durch die engen Waden rutscht die da auch kein bisschen runter. Sitzt wie ne 1 über dem Schuh und labbert auch nix in den Antrieb. Oben kannste ja dank Klett enger machen am Bund und dann passt die super.

Habse heute übrigens angehabt mit ner 3/4 Nanoflex Bib drunter bei 1-3°C. War gut auszuhalten so. Hatte erst überlegt die kurze Nanoflex drunter zu ziehen, das wär _mir_ definitiv zu kalt gewesen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mein Mann hat noch etwas mehr Plüsch am Leib , und dem war auf der Stadtschlampe heute morgen mit nur Unterbux drunter bei 0°C warm. Heute abend mit 3/4 Fleecebib drunter meinte er er hätte noch einiges an Luft nach unten gehabt, ihm war recht warm. 

So ist halt jeder anders und muss sich rantasten. Für bis 0°C mit was drunter kann ich die auf jeden Fall jedem empehlen.


----------



## zichl (14. November 2017)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> was empfehlt ihr denn für eine Hosen bei kurzen Beinen?
> Bei mir ist das Problem, dass selbst die Hosen in M bei meiner Größe von 1,70m oft zu lang sind. Durch die seitlichen Reißverschlüsse läßt sich da leider auch nix kürzen...


Die icepeak sauli gibt es extra in Größen für kurzbeinige. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hillcruiser (14. November 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Die icepeak sauli gibt es extra in Größen für kurzbeinige.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk



Danke, die Hose kenne ich... aber zeig mir bitte mal einen Shop, wo es die in Kurzgröße 25 gibt?


----------



## zichl (14. November 2017)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> Danke, die Hose kenne ich... aber zeig mir bitte mal einen Shop, wo es die in Kurzgröße 25 gibt?


Stimmt. Vor kurzem hab ich die noch gesehen, ist aktuell wohl tatsächlich vergriffen. [emoji52]

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2017)

Hast du Dir mal die Forclaz 500 bei Decathlon angeschaut ?
Fahre die seit 2 Jahren bin begeistert ! Selbst wenn Du dir bei der Änderungsschneiderei um die Ecke noch den Saum was enger machen lässt ( was absolut nicht nötig wäre ) ist die unschlagbar günstig.

https://www.decathlon.de/wanderhose-forclaz-500-herren-id_8382356.html?searchedText=forclaz+500


----------



## Hillcruiser (14. November 2017)

danke , aber leider nicht winddicht, was das Minimum als Hose für den Winter ist...


----------



## IndianaWalross (14. November 2017)

Bestell dir doch mal einfach ne Qimsa in M? Vielleicht passt die ja? Was hast du zu verlieren als 1-2 Tage?
Hier über hundert Jacken nur zu diskutieren anhand von theoretischen Werten irgendwelcher websiten fürt nicht wirklich ans Ziel...

Zudem wir immer noch nicht genau wissen was bitteschön "Kurzbeiner" für eine genaue SL ist  Mit exakten Werten lässt es sich so viel besser arbeiten. 
Wie gesagt bei mir 1,62m, 75er SL > Qimsa in M past von der Länge fast perfekt.

P.S.: Mir wurde bei meinen Proportionen übrigens was von Langbeiner attestiert. Und das obwohl ich immer Kurzgrößen kaufen muss. Entweder 23-25 je nachdem wie sie ausfällt oder halt Damen 40-42short...


----------



## RalleM (14. November 2017)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, wie der TE und bin dann zufällig auf diese Hose gestossen:
https://www.sportscheck.com/ock-softshellhose-herren-p255696-F022/blau/
Bei 1,93 m und um die 90 kg passt Größe 52 und Knieprotektoren passen auch noch drunter.


----------



## Jan_1968 (15. November 2017)

Ich fahre im Winter ausschließlich MX-Hosen. Vielleicht wäre das ja auch eine Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (15. November 2017)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Ich fahre im Winter ausschließlich MX-Hosen. Vielleicht wäre das ja auch eine Alternative.



Nenn mich spießig, aber "MX Hose" & "leger" sind imho ein Widerspruch in sich.


----------



## decay (15. November 2017)

Bin gestern gefahren, habe ne uralte Nalini Windstopper Bibtight in lang von 2005 oder so, drüber eine wasserdichte Short, perfekt. Bei der Nalini ist nur auf der Vorderseite Windstopper, keine Ahnung ob sowas noch von irgendjemandem gebaut wird.


----------



## Deleted 253143 (15. November 2017)

Hi Hillcruiser,

aktuell noch 2 auf Lager:
http://www.mctrek.de/bekleidung-uni...en/icepeak-sani-softshell-hose-herren_4038084


----------



## Jan_1968 (15. November 2017)

#37
Genau weil MX Hosen leger sitzen, ich dadurch ein Luft zw. Hose und Bein habe, dadurch nicht friere, benutze ich diese...
...gut, tut aber nichts zur Sache, da hier ohnehin vom "Sucher" nicht forciert.


----------



## IndianaWalross (15. November 2017)

Ich glaub mit leger war schon "gedeckte Farben" & nicht "kreischend bunt" gemeint. Egal wie sie sitzt


----------



## IndianaWalross (23. November 2017)

Hab übrigens bei Rose noch ne Art Qimsa-Nachbau entdeckt für 85€ - zumindest hat die exakt die Features wie die Qimsa: Fleece innen, Lüftungsreißverschlüsse, seitlicher Reflexstreifen, Reißverschluss unten... nur große Reißverschlusstaschen und Gürtelschlaufen hat die Qimsa nicht 

Hat die schon jemand getestet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (23. November 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Hab übrigens bei Rose noch ne Art Qimsa-Nachbau entdeckt für 85€ - zumindest hat die exakt die Features wie die Qimsa: Fleece innen, Lüftungsreißverschlüsse, seitlicher Reflexstreifen, Reißverschluss unten... nur große Reißverschlusstaschen und Gürtelschlaufen hat die Qimsa nicht
> 
> Hat die schon jemand getestet?


Ich habe Bedenken dass die keine Membran hat. Wind- und Wasserabweisend heißt meistens leider nichts ausser dass sie imprägniert/beschichtet ist. Deswegen wäre ein Tester umso interessanter.


----------



## fntms (28. November 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den ION Softshell Hosen?


----------



## wadl (15. Januar 2018)

So, wollte nun noch was zur Vaude Qimsa sagen... Passform bei mir nicht ganz so ideal wie bei der Mt500 (Note 1!) Spray aber auch ok (Note 2-3). Was den Temperaturbereich angeht, aber ganz andere Liga. Ich komme mit der Hose erst im negativen Temperaturbereich (bei sportlichem Fahren) zurecht, darüber ist mir das deutlich zu warm. Dann fängt das Schwitzen an - und dann wird's im Ebenen und runter zu kalt. 
Daher für mich ein Fehlkauf - weil ich die nur 1-2mal pro Jahr nutzen kann...wenn also jemand Interesse hat (Größe L) bitte PN.


----------



## IndianaWalross (15. Januar 2018)

Echt jetzt? Ihr Männer seid einfach zu behaart  Mein Mann jault auch immer ihm sei da drin so warm. Ich trag ebenfalls das Herrenmodell, aber ich kann die schon bei Plusgraden tragen 

Ich trag die Qimsa über ner Nanoflex shorts oder 3/4 ab 10°C und bei 0°C nur mit langer (aber dünner) Unterhose zu Schwiegereltern wirds schon arg kühl. Bei -4°C mit laner Winterbib drunter komme ich noch gut klar ohne zu schwitzen.


----------



## decay (15. Januar 2018)

Norrona Fjora, leider geil. Wird schwer für alle anderen


----------



## daniel07 (18. Januar 2018)

Auch auf den Verdacht hin hier gleich verbal ordentlich verwackelt zu werden..
Ich trag wenn es einstellig wird ne Engelbert Strauss neo Vision und unter null ski Unterwäsche drunter.  
Winddicht, wasserabweisend, robust,  Stretcheinsätze an allen wichtigen Stellen, erhältlich in allen Konfektions- und Sondergrößen m/w und das für nen schmalen kurz . Einziger Nachteil sind die recht weit geschnitten Beine am Fuß. Für dicke Arbeitsbotten halt. 
Hab aber bislang keine Probleme mit der Kette bekommen. 
Und das doch sehr dezente Gummilogo an der linken Seite lässt sich notfalls auch schnell entfernen. 

Für mich Spargel mit sondergröße 94 war alles bisher probierte entweder zu kurz und/ oder zu weit. 
Die ES passt perfekt und kann mindestens genauso viel, wie manch sündhaft teure Radhose.


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Januar 2018)

Wem sie passt... Ich hatte ne Weile die normale E.S. Motion getragen in Kurz und Fett also so 25. Dann verkauft und andere Hobbies gepflegt.
Letzten November nochmal mit der Thermoversion versucht - keine Chance. Also am Bund noch ok, aber am Hintern / im Schritt so eng geworden dass da nix mehr geht mit dem Schnitt.  Ist das nur die Thermo die sie so verhunzt haben oder inzwischen auch bei der normalen Motion?


----------



## daniel07 (19. Januar 2018)

Das weiß ich nicht genau, wie die Motion und die thermo früher waren. Aber die beiden sind bei weitem nicht so flexibel was den Stoff angeht, wie die neo vision. Außerdem würden mir persönlich die beintaschen zum radeln zu stark auftragen.


----------

